# Newby with a question about knives



## shari (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey! I'm not really sure what to say here -- I registered to ask a question and will be back later to tell y'all a little about me. My question: Has anyone ever heard of 'Charles Meniere Coutelier'? If so, are the knives any good?

Thanks!

Shari


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Welcome to Chef Talk, Shari! We hope you enjoy the board and the community.

The Welcome Forum is where you give a short introduction of yourself. If you want to post a question (about knives or anything else), just choose the best forum for your topic. In the case of knives you should post a new thread in the Cooking Equipment Reviews forum.

Let us know if you have questions about the board and how it works. We'll look forward to your participation here. 

Regards,
Mezzaluna


----------



## sid_bee (Feb 26, 2007)

Although they look terrific and are supposedly stainless steel, the knives rust very quickly. I got a new set 2 months ago and just put them in the garbage (not easy with knives!). -Sid_Bee


----------

